# Are canned salmon, sardines, and tuna okay?



## madge

I had an upper endoscopy a week ago. They found inflammation around the sphincter at the top of the stomach, so I'm on one Prilosec a day for 8 weeks. When I go off of it, do I have to taper off? My main question, though, is this: My doctor told me to avoid problem foods for a few weeks, then try small amounts of them and see if I get acid reflux from them. I love canned salmon, tuna, and sardines. They're healthy because they're high in omega-3's, but are they too "oily" for me to eat now? Also, what's the best kind of beef or steak for me to eat at this point. Thanks very much.


----------



## 16331

I eat the salmon and sardines in moderation. I did eat them a few times, and yes, they bothered my stomach and acid reflux very bad, hit me in the middle of the night, so nauseated, too much oil , but that's me. Just eat them in moderation.....


----------



## madge

Thanks, Cvoor. I'll try them occasionally, and in very small portions. Maybe eating them at lunch rather than dinner would work better, since I take Prilosec in the morning. By evening, it's probably not working all that well anymore. But I don't want to take Prilosec again in the evening and maybe trigger more IBS problems.When you get those nighttime attacks, do you take something like Tums or Gaviscon to help you feel better? I've heard we can take those in addition to Prilosec when needed.


----------



## 16331

Yes,you can take the Gaviscon or tums, at night. But yes, don't eat those at night, that's for sure. I also take a prilosec at night, as well as morning, because I have Barretts esophagitis, w acid reflux. I also have IBS, and I've heard ppi's can aggravate IBS.


----------

